# 1978 Team Murray BMX - Gold and chrome version



## BigDaddio (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi - I still have my first bike. A 1978 Team Murray BMX Gold/Chrome version. All original though a little rusty in spots. Just wondering if anyone knows what this could be worth and if I should try to restore it before selling? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Koollay (May 7, 2020)

not strong demand but if you found the right collector $350. They bikes were not rare so low demand and not high end parts. Very cool bike Congrats
You can get complete Mongoose 1979 for $450 -$600


----------



## ops376 (Feb 27, 2021)

Very cool. My first BMX bike as well and I'd love to have one again. What did you decide?


----------

